# Stupid move? or harmless for now?



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello hello 

so here's the deal. I have a large tank which I initially put 50 African cichlid peacock fry in. They were very tiny but now after 2 months went by, they're getting pretty big. However, a few are still very small and they did very little growing (I am not sure why, do you have a clue?).

I figured maybe the reason is they're not getting enough food (even though I am very generous with my portions lol), so I decided to experiment a little and I caught one of the smallest ones; it's literally an inch. I placed it in my 45 gallons COMMUNITY planted tank... It has 2 small angelfish, 1 platy (saved it from my evil sister), 2 kuhli loaches, and a school of 6 zebra danios. All of the fish are bigger in size than the cichlid baby, and it seems to think that it's a part of the zebra danios' group. So far so good, but is any of the other fish in danger? Is it okay for it to be solitary and living with other species instead of its own kind?? 

What do you think?


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

I think you should put more than one of the smallest fish in that tank.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

I think you posted in the wrong section...

I wouldn't worry too much about it living on its own.
Just keep an eye out that it might hunt down the others soon...

I find generally the larger fish tend to get larger.

Cool experiment


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing to worry about, think about it this way survival of the fittest and strongest. When you toss in 50 fry into one tank its more of a free for all and not as controlled as lets say if you were to split them 25 - 25, then there's less competition and the smaller guys will get a chance to eat. There are far less mouths competing for food.
Do what you're doing and experiment, no harm in it since you're the only one that benefits from it by learning. Also rule of thumb when dealing with fish in general is if it sorta fits in its mouth chances are it'll most likely try to eat it lol... remember they're just fish so yeah eventually youll need to take that peacock out or your danios may become a nice snack on day lol
Hope that helps,
Cheers


----------

